# battle realms error. could not read ini files



## benski_44 (Jan 17, 2011)

guys help me.. i installed battle realms .. but when i starting to launch the game. i'm getting an error. make sure the cd is in the drive and it's not full and could not read ini file.? i saw an instruction to edit the the battle_realms.exe in note pad. but when i tried to do that . i can't see the battle realms.exe on the crack folder? can you please help me guys.. much better step by step.... thanks a lot......


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

benski_44 said:


> guys help me.. i installed battle realms .. i can't see the battle realms.exe on the crack folder? can you please help me guys..


.

Hi and Welcome,
When you say "the crack folder" what do you mean?

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Judging on the error message you got (make sure CD is in the drive) and you are mentioning the Crack Folder, which is a folder commonly used for games that are pirated, we cannot assist you with this per forum rules.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as this is a pirated game, closing for reasons stated. Purchasing the game will most likely solve all of your issues.

thanks, 

v


----------

